# Games keep disconnecting.



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello,
I've been doing a lot of online gaming since getting a new computer. It'd been working fine for a few months, and I was enjoying it. But now, I'm having a really bad network problem. My games keep disconnecting all of a sudden. Here's a list of things I have tried.
-Removing/Repairing Games
-Resetting wireless system
-Updating Router firmware
-Updating network adapter firmware
-Allowing and Disallowing the applications through firewall
-Port forwarding
-Opening/Closing TCP and UDP ports
Steam support was no help either. They said they were going to reset my "cloud" files so I can resync them from here, but it's been almost a week since they said that. Anyway, it has been happening severely with TF2. I have great 20-40ms ping, and it shoots up to like 600 or 800ms and I get disconnected. It's not the problem with the host either, I've tried connecting to many different servers, and I get the same response. Including some servers from the city I live in. I am also experiencing the problem with CoD5, though not as severe (I sometimes get lucky), I keep losing connection from regular hosts. What astonishes me is that all of this had been going well a couple months ago, and I'm suddenly getting networking problems. My hardware can definitely handle it, and 12+mbps internet speed is more than enough for gaming. I hope someone will be able to shed light on my dilemma, as I have tried everything in my network knowledge spectrum. 
Thank you very much!
Carpetfizz


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

its possible a DNS issue if it disconnects completely 

do the following tests when its working OK and then repeat all the tests when it fails and post both set of results here - make sure we know which is which 

how are you connected to the router wireless or cable - if wireless also post the xirrus screen shot for bot working and disconnected


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

Start> Run {search bar in Vista/W7}> CMD to open a DOS window and type:

Type the following command 
*Ping* {plus the number thats shown against the default gateway shown in above ipconfig /all}
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
post back results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste


> _*For your information only*
> these tests will check various stages of the connection, the first ping test, *ping default gateway* checks to see if you still have a connection to the router the next two
> *Ping google.com & Ping 209.183.226.152* tests the connection to internet , one by name and one by number which checks that the dns is working_


 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC

Xirrus: High Performance Wireless Networks - Wi-Fi Inspector
Direct link to the program is here http://wpc.475a.edgecastcdn.net/00475A/XirrusWiFiInspectorSetup.1.2.0.exe

_{If the above link does not work heres another link http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file_download/fid,77196-order,4/download.html}_

Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program 

A user guide is available here http://www.xirrus.com/Products/Wi-Fi-Inspector/xirruswifiinspectorguide1-2-0.aspx

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list 

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are here TSG Posting a Screenshot - TSG Library of Knowledge

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better.

If you are using the Mac OS then use http://www.istumbler.net/
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you for your reply, I will repeat these steps ASAP.


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

Luckily today, I had good connection on both games, so here's the ipconfig results for *GOOD*. Like I said, the problem is intermittent, so when it happens again, I will post the results. Also, I didn't know about exporting cmd text to notepad, that's a handy trick :wink:!
Thanks for your help so far, really appreciate it.


```
Windows IP Configuration

   Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Home-PC
   Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . : 
   Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : 
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-F8-DA-08-A9-76
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : 
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Juniper Network Connect Virtual Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-C0-68-42-0A
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : 
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : DW1501 Wireless-N WLAN Half-Mini Card
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-F8-DA-08-A9-76
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::e9d9:41e5:9019:4dd5%11(Preferred) 
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.6(Preferred) 
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, October 24, 2011 10:05:38 PM
   Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, October 25, 2011 10:10:11 PM
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
   DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
   DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 230750426
   DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-4D-C2-D3-78-2B-CB-95-7B-AD
   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : 
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 78-2B-CB-95-7B-AD
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{25124813-8185-4C77-B95A-B7825A5E3CFD}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : 
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : 
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : 
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:1830:1e07:bc5b:9791(Preferred) 
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1830:1e07:bc5b:9791%16(Preferred) 
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
```


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Please run xirrus and post a screenshot.


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

The Xirrus Screenshot is in the attachment.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

you should change your wireless channel from 6 to something else [but not 8 since that is also being used by a neighbor] so you don't have any channel conflicts.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

I would change the channel to 1.

See if any improvement.


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for the replies everyone. Luckily I haven't been experiencing any connection problems lately *touchwood.* I will change the channel or bump this thread when the problems creep up again. Also, Netgear changes channels automatically.


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

Well after a week of pure networking bliss, problems have started to arise once again. Here's the ipconfig for when *I haven't been able to connect*.

```
Windows IP Configuration

   Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Home-PC
   Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . : 
   Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : 
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-F8-DA-08-A9-76
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : 
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Juniper Network Connect Virtual Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-E0-04-87-0A
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : 
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : DW1501 Wireless-N WLAN Half-Mini Card
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-F8-DA-08-A9-76
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::e9d9:41e5:9019:4dd5%11(Preferred) 
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.6(Preferred) 
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, October 27, 2011 4:43:46 PM
   Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, October 28, 2011 4:43:45 PM
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
   DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
   DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 230750426
   DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-4D-C2-D3-78-2B-CB-95-7B-AD
   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : 
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 78-2B-CB-95-7B-AD
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{25124813-8185-4C77-B95A-B7825A5E3CFD}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : 
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : 
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : 
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:1830:1e07:bc5b:9791(Preferred) 
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1830:1e07:bc5b:9791%16(Preferred) 
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
```


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

By the way, changing the channel didn't help either.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi changing the channel from auto to one of the channels will take it out of auto mode as long as the settings are applied or saved.

Open a cmd prompt by right clicking and chosse the runas administrator option and type:

*netsh int ip reset reset.log *press enter
*netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log *press enter
*netsh winsock reset catalog *press enter and restart Computer


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

Can you please explain what those commands do before I try it?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Resets the TCPIP stack to default settings as shipped.

Winsock handles input/output requests for applications to the internet and resets the catalog to defaults.


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh okay thanks for the info. I know this is getting annoying but my connection is fine again. I will try the cmd stuff when it drops again. Don't want to try and fix what's no broken if you know what I mean.


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello again, my network started acting up again  
I'm experiencing the same issues described in the first post. I tried TheCyberMan's command prompt tip and it didn't help at all. Thanks for any help.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Carpetfizz,

Have you also changed the wireless mode from a Mixed Mode to an N or G, then test your connection after?

It won't hurt changing your Security from a WEP to WPA2 so that your network will be a lot more secured.

There have been a few suggestions made, if the above recommendations didn't help perhaps try a different Wi-Fi Adapter with a high gain Antenna.


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for the tips. I have a Netgear N router and I don't know if it gives the ability to change the type...
Also the astonishing part is that it works like for a whole four weeks and suddenly everything is messed up. It happened after resetting the router and modem though, because I had problems with my iTouch.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Carpetfizz said:


> Thanks for the tips. I have a Netgear N router and I don't know if it gives the ability to change the type...
> Also the astonishing part is that it works like for a whole four weeks and suddenly everything is messed up. It happened after resetting the router and modem though, because I had problems with my iTouch.


Yes, you may change the Mode on all wireless routers. It wont hurt to give it a try. If other wireless devices are also affected you may reset the router to the factory default setting and reconfigure everything from scratch. Do print screens of your router settings before you press the reset button of your router.


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

Ok thanks, will give it a try!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Carpetfizz said:


> Ok thanks, will give it a try!


Keep us posted Carpetfizz.


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

Sure.


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

Tried changing the mode of the router and that didn't help either. Checked and triple checked for interference and there isn't any. I'm getting insanely high ping 700-900 on TF2 to the point where I can only jump and look around. This is getting really frustrating because it works fine for a week and stabs me in back a couple days later ;( No TF2 reference intended.


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

Also, I was wondering if I can boost the range of my network with a second router? I have an old Netgear "G" router. Is it possible to connect the "N" with "G" which will be near my computer, so I can boost it's range? Kind of like a repeater? Also, guaranteeing the fact that the "N" router is also functioning properly, except with one signal going to the "G" router, which will disperse it near my computer, this boosting the speed and connectivity? Thanks, just an idea, not sure if it's possible.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Have you seen these TSF Articles? :grin:
Connecting Additional Routers | | Tech Support Forum
How to Convert a Second Router into a Wireless Bridge | | Tech Support Forum


Carpetfizz said:


> Also, I was wondering if I can boost the range of my network with a second router? I have an old Netgear "G" router. Is it possible to connect the "N" with "G" which will be near my computer, so I can boost it's range? Kind of like a repeater? Also, guaranteeing the fact that the "N" router is also functioning properly, except with one signal going to the "G" router, which will disperse it near my computer, this boosting the speed and connectivity? Thanks, just an idea, not sure if it's possible.


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh lol, can't believe I didn't see that, especially being the Articles team xD Thanks for the heads up.


----------

